# Haunted Hawaii 2009



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I have mostly finished my 2009 web page that shows my haunt and various projects

http://www.firediving.com/halloween2009/halloween2009.htm

or just the projects
http://www.firediving.com/halloween2009/2009_projects.htm


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good job on your site. I LOVE the drunk pirate! Some real great shots of tots going through your haunt, I particularly like the 5th one down of the 2 girls in mid scream, that's great. You've put alot of work into your haunt and it shows, good job. Oh, that's a great looking crew also


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Don't worry Tim. Most kids don't appreciate the work and it's the parents who give the accolades. If however, you are disgusted with your skeleton's performance I would gladly taken them off of your hands  Great site btw!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wonerful job Tim. The pirate is amazing, you did a great job. Dont worry about the kids, as long as you are having fun thats all that matters. Looking forward to your next years stuff.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Lots of great stuff there!! Loving the haunted bookshelf, doors from hell, and...well, everything!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That bookshelf rocks....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, the bride and groom were shamelessly playing footsie

Great props and rooms, and I really liked the "Why We Do It" shots. People were clearly enjoying themselves.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome job. Where in Hawaii are you? I was stationed in Pearl Harbor not too long ago.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I am on the Big Island


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Tim I love all your props!


----------



## 808 spook (Sep 7, 2008)

*Kaneohe 2009*

Aloha Tim ,Glad to see someone in the state doing halloween props. I liked your display. I did mine in Kaneohe at home And got the same responce from the kids. The adults were impressed. I loved your work you put into it. Keep going. I'd like to shair my photos of my diplay, but still learning how to install it.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Can I come live with you? I'll earn my keep building props, just give me a spot to sleep in the toolshed. Very cool haunt, top notch Tim!


----------

